# netflix library



## plinout (Jan 13, 2011)

i recently bought a sony bdv e570 home theatre system to stream netflix
is there a new firmware update so i can watch everything in the netflix has to offer?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you should already be able to watch everything netflix has available for streaming. Are you having some problem?


----------



## plinout (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks for your response but all you are able to watch is what is in your cue. is there a way to search? thanks for the help


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Very few devices have the ability to search netflix. Unfortunately there is no way for you to with yours. you can go to your home theater's manufacturers website and do a search for updates every once in a while but I found if one is available it will automatically upate your device.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Use the website to add items to your instant watch queue. As sobiet said, few devices allow you to actually search.


----------

